# Moussa Dembelè



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2013)

Giocatore belga classe '87,salito alla ribalta del calcio internazionale nel AZ Alkmaar,squadra dell'Eredivisie.Dopo quattro anni in Olanda viene acquistato dai londinesi del Fulham nell'estate del 2010 per 5 milioni.Due ottime stagioni hanno poi convinto un'altra squadra di Londra,il Tottenham,a sborsare ben 19 milioni quest'estate.

Che dire,l'ho visto contro Inter e Liverpool e mi piace tantissimo.Gran fisico (185 cm per quasi 80 kg),ma anche gran tecnica,visione di gioco e dinamismo.Nasce come trequartista,ma in Inghilterra lo hanno trasformato in centrocampista centrale o addirittura medianrmai è imprendibile,ma nel nostro centrocampo farebbe faville.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2013)

Up,GIOCATORONE.


----------



## The P (14 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Up,GIOCATORONE.



concordo. Anni fa si parlava di nostro interessamento e io ero uno dei suoi sponsor. Attaccante completissimo.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

L'aspetto al Mondiale con i suoi compagni di merende.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L'aspetto al Mondiale con i suoi compagni di merende.



Il Belgio sta costruendo un' armata. Witzel, sto qui dembebe, Fellaini, vertoghen, Courtois, Komapany, Hazzard, Benteke.. niente male oh


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Settembre 2013)

Che partita contro il Chelsea


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Belgio sta costruendo un' armata. Witzel, sto qui dembebe, Fellaini, vertoghen, Courtois, Komapany, Hazzard, Benteke.. niente male oh



mertens,ferreira carrasco,vermaelen,lukaku,de bruyne,nainggolan,lombaerts...


----------



## alexrossonero (28 Settembre 2013)

Questo è un animale. Atleticamente clamoroso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Settembre 2013)

Certo che il Tottenham in mezzo è messo davvero bene: oltre a Dembelè, hanno pure Paulinho, Capoue e Sandro. Per me hanno operato benissimo sul mercato gli Spurs, sia per sostituire Modric, sia per sostituire Bale. Hanno comprato fior di giocatori che devono dare ancora il meglio di sé. Un po' quello che avremmo dovuto fare noi con la cessione di Kakà e Sheva.


----------

